# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  خطای the tool version 4.0 is unrecognized

## behzad_rainy

با سلام
من vs2012 رو نصب کردم موقعی که میخوام یه پروژه جدید باز کنم با خطای زیر مواجه میشم
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

the tool version 4.0 is unrecognized availabile tools versions are "2.0" ,"3.5"

----------

